# Handgepäck 2010



## Die Sula (9. März 2010)

Hey,

ich werde dieses Jahr das erste mal zur RPC fahren bzw. generell zu einer Messe fahren.
Meine Frage an euch ist was werdet ihr auf jedenfall mitnehmen? 
Muss der Fotoaparad auf jedenfall mit oder darf man dort keine Fotos machen?
Verpflegung? Alte Spiele weil evtl. Entwickler da sind und man es toll signieren lass kann?
Was muss bei euch mit?


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (10. März 2010)

Huhu Sula




Also auf den Messen darfst du natürlich so viele Bilder machen wie du willst! Essen also Brote und Kleinigkeiten kannst du ruhig mit nehmen Trinken würde ich dir sogar dazu raten besonders wenn es sehr warm ist. Spiele kannst du auch mit nehmen weil dort auch tabeltops oder Kartenspiele usw gespielt werden. 




Also keinen großen Kopf darüber machen ^^.




Grüß 

Die Sunays vom Wrathbringer




Ps: Nächsten Monat sind wir auch wieder auf der RPC!!!


----------



## Deanne (10. März 2010)

Die schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich werde dieses Jahr das erste mal zur RPC fahren bzw. generell zu einer Messe fahren.
> Meine Frage an euch ist was werdet ihr auf jedenfall mitnehmen?
> ...



Fotos darf man immer machen. Ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man aber immer fragen sollte, bevor man Stände oder Personen näher ablichten will. Ansonsten solltest du auch etwas zu trinken und einen Snack für zwischendurch dabei haben. Das Essen auf solch einer Messe ist meist völlig überteuert und satt wirst du davon auch nicht. Pack auf jeden Fall genug Geld ein, denn man weiß nie, in welche Situationen man gerät.


----------



## Die Sula (11. März 2010)

Hey,

danke für eure Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man mitgebrachtes Essen einfach dort vor Ort essen? 
Kann mir vorstellen das die ja wollen das man an den Ständen was isst.

Wie ist das mit den Karten?
Ist es garantiert bzw. sicher das man auch vor Ort noch Karten bekommen kann bzw. das man auf jedenfall rein kommt?
Oder wird das so voll sein das die ihrgendwann sagen "Ne, wir verkaufen keine Karten mehr.".

Weil ein Freund von mir will spontan mit kommen.


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (12. März 2010)

Also ich war bis jetzt auf der BlizzCon Paris und Rpc und beides mal einfach hin gefahren und rein gegangen. Zwar wenn du längere warte zeiten vermeiden willst kannst du sie dir Vorbestellen dadurch kannst du auch noch ein paar Euros sparen.




Essen kannst du so mit nehmen ich hab noch nie was gehört das man dort nicht mit gebrachtes essen darf!


----------



## Eismann2070 (15. März 2010)

Essen und Getränke mitbringen ist überhaupt kein Problem, und Eintrittskarten kann man auch direkt vor Ort kaufen. Wenn nicht der eher unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt, dass gleichzeitig 200.000 Leute in die Hallen stürmen wollen, kommt man da jederzeit rein. Grade Vormittags kann es aber durchaus zu mehr oder weniger langen Schlangen an den Kassen kommen. Außerdem sind die vorbestellten Karten etwas günstiger.

Photographieren ist tatsächlich auch kein Ding, wenn man vorher kurz nachfragt. Und nicht zuletzt dank der vielen LARPer dürfte es eine Menge zu photographieren geben.


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (6. April 2010)

Eismann2070 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die vorbestellten Karten etwas günstiger.



Also wir haben gerade 2 Dauerkarten gekauft über die RPC HP und 40,60 bezahlt billiger sind sie nicht^^


----------

